# Not PENTURNERS



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone recently receive an e-mail from one of our 'so called' IAP members (gmdintnl)? This person(? corporation) is obviously not intent of making pens or sharing anything of true interest to most penturners here. I suspect that he's using his membership as an opportunity of marketing his goods that may or may not be of interest. Personally I resent people that pretend to join a forum and do nothing more than 'exploit' for their personal gain. It just doesn't seem fair. Any comments?

-Peter-


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 29, 2006)

Please e-mail me the details of what you are talking about.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 29, 2006)

Peter,
Is this the company that is trying to sell kits and boxes in HUGE minimum quantities?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 29, 2006)

I was contacted by them too.  This is from their bio here on the site:


```
Dear Sirs,


We introduce ourselves as one of the large exporter from KERALA, SOUTH
INDIA exporting various items WOOD &, WOOD PRODUCTS for last
twenty-five years.

We can produce multi colour wood blanks for turning purpose such as
bowl making and other craftwood purpose and for pen makingmade out of East Indian
Rosewood, Ebony, Mahogany and padauk etc with klin dried asian oak. We
attach herewith some pictures of our laminated wood. In the picture we
use Asian Oak with Ebony and Rosewood. We can use any other species as
per your requirement.

We are very much interested in entering a long-term business
relationship with your firm. Kindly let us have your inquiry for the
item of your interest with exact specification enables us to send us
our offers.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Thanks and Regards,

Gopal
UNIWOOD PRODUCTS
Devikripa, Valanjambalam,
Chittoor Road,Cochin - 682016, South India.
91 + 484 2376819, 2376748 [ OFFICE ]
91 + 484 2542695, 2555116 [ FACTORY ]
09846050819 [ MOBILE ], 91 + 484 2375826 [FAX]
www.uniwoodproducts.com
www.gemwood.com
```


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 29, 2006)

JIMGO that's the one. Thanks for posting so that DOGHOUSE may see.

Regards,
-Peter-


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep....That's another one that has shown up in my e-mail fairly consistently.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a similar email from them today!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 29, 2006)

I got one of those last week---just tossed it in the trash.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 29, 2006)

Same here, 

I received an email the other day from them, it was deleted


----------



## jeff (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry guys, he's a spammer. He's also gone.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't received one yet, and now that I added them to my blocked domains list, I never should.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Sorry guys, he's a spammer. He's also gone.



Way to handle them, Terminator.


-Peter-[][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 29, 2006)

And I thought I was getting this special offer only for me [^]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Sorry guys, he's a spammer. He's also gone.



What took you so long?

(kidding!)


----------



## woodwish (Jun 29, 2006)

I never got one, I feel left out! [V]


----------



## woodbutcher (Jun 29, 2006)

I heard from them a while back. Looked to me like a place to send money you no longer need.
Jim


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 30, 2006)

Strikes me as simply a company marketing it's products. I don't see anything suspicious there.

Edit: I took at look at the sites he referenced. It appears to be a very substantial company with interesting products. I'm not crazy about the large numbers of items being imported from China, India, etc. But the fact is they can sell, often quality, products cheaper than we can get here. I'm wondering why the rush to judgement on this company.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 30, 2006)

How about because they clearly and intentionally broke the rules of the site?  They may be an upstanding company but they cannot run roughshod over site rules.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm almost certain this is the same character who send me a series of unsolicited emails about two months ago.  He wanted me to purchase water  buffalo horns from him to make pen blanks. He finally quit writing.


----------



## penbros (Jul 1, 2006)

REJECTED! serves em right![!] this site is not to be used by jerks like that! Not suckers here!


----------

